# Bush Hog with smooth PTO shaft - Shaft hole is 1/2" and implement is 1/4"



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

I've got a Bush hog auger that takes a 1 3/8" smooth yoke connection.

I got a PTO shaft, but it has a 1/2" shear bolt hole. The auger has like a 1/4" hole (it's smaller than the PTO shaft hole).

Should I just get the biggest bolt that will fit in the auger and put it in - the PTO shaft will be oversized? Should I just get one of those PTO clips that fits the auger? I cannot find a PTO shaft yoke with a shear bolt that's smaller than 1/2"...


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd stick with the smaller. Use a grade 2 bolt if you can't locate a sheer pin.

If the auger wants a small sheer pin, that's how much torque itll handle safely


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy kumike, welcome to the tractor forum.

Groo is spot on. Bush Hog wants you to use the 1/4" shear bolt to protect their auger.

You can find 1/2" OD x 1/4" ID (1/2" long) sleeves at a hardware store, Home Depot, Lowes, etc. Use these to remove slop in the 1/2" PTO shaft hole. Get some spares, as you'll probably lose them if you shear a bolt.


----------

